# My BLUE RC6 is done!



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*13.73lbs!
*https://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=946


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Congrats on a very nice build!
13.7 is impressive on clinchers too.
Can I ask where you get that cool bike stand?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Gio,

Very impressive since you can drop quite a bit more weight later swapping out some of the components. A light reliable build. Post a ride report after you get some miles on it.

Enjoy!


----------

